# Pollen, I am collecting it, just harvested a couple ounces, now what?



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

So I have a couple ounces of pollen...its a mix of a variety of stuff. We are in a dearth right now by four bees out of 5 are hauling in pollen right now so I figure I would try out a trap on a hive, maybe even two.

What now? I have tasted it. Surprisingly good. I'll mix this first batch in with tea and coffee and maybe even get the wife to bake with it.

How do you store and sell it? I do farmer's markets and one of the markets is urban and sort of cutting edge in terms of what they will buy so I think I have a market for the stuff. I also want to feed it back later this year/winter.

Do I dry it? Will it mold? SHould I freeze it till I decide? Use food saver bags, jars, ziplocks?

Thank you! Just curious if anyone can help me out.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I just freeze it in ziplocs.


----------

